# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Images don't display on web (Silverlight 5)

## willrob

Hi, This is a nubie question, I have a silverlight 5 (VB) application that runs fine and displays all 3 png images when I run it from my PC. When the app is put onto the web it doesn't show the png Images. The build I have selected for the png files is Resource? I checked the XAP.zip to see if the png files are there and they are.
I've done a bit of research and found that I may need some coding to enable me to get these up and running on the web unfortunately everything I've looked at is in C (as shown below). I have found these two pieces of code :

this.MyImage.Source = new BitmapImage(new Uri("/MyNameSpace;images/someimage.png", UriKind.Relative));

<Image x:Name="myIamge" Source="../computer.JPG"></Image>

Are these two pieces of code what I need?
Do I need them both together?
Does anyone know the conversion Of the first piece of code from c to vb


Is there anyone out there that can tell me how to do this in silverlight VB

Kind regards

Will.

----------

